# 항상감탄하네



## berserk0

I got a comment on a picture I posted online and using google translate returns "Annyang" which I have no idea what it means, the whole comment was: "안냥하세요 항상감탄하네요". I don't speak korean but I think it means he liked it?


----------



## elroy

It's a typo.  It should be 안*녕*하세요, which means "hello."  The second part should be 항상 감탄하네요 (two words).  I think the meaning (here) is something like, "Wow, your pictures are always so nice."  항상 means "always," and the 네 part of the verb is used to express a reaction to something.  항상 감탄*해*요 (without 네) would mean "I always like your pictures" (as a general statement).  Here, 네 is expressing the realization, in reaction to your picture, that your pictures are _always_ nice.

At least that's my non-native interpretation.   I'm interested in the opinions of native speakers.


----------



## Sociologist

As elroy wrote, “안냥하세요” seems like a typo. Anyway, it means “hello” or “hi”.
“항상” means “always”
“감탄하네요” is “admire”

So, translated directly, those sentences mean “Hi? Alway admire”, but its contextual meaning seems to me that “Hi? I have always admired your previous pictures and I am admiring this one as well.”


----------



## berserk0

Thank you very much on your replies.


----------

